

NASA holds press conference to discuss finding that impacts search for life - jsatok
http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2010/nov/HQ_M10-167_Astrobiology.html

======
Benjo
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1952218>

------
frevd
ah, ic, sorry, only searched 1 day ago :]

